# RIP Pepin



## luvsmallfurries (Jan 20, 2014)

The hardest part of opening up your home and your heart to a furry four legged friend is having to say goodbye. Pepin made the decision to go over the Rainbow Bridge while she was at the vet's office to get some routine health care. The vet was drawing blood for some tests when she went into cardiac arrest, and they were not able to revive her. It was very sudden and very unexpected - but I suspect that she had just decided she'd lived a good long life and she wanted to go be with her adopted siblings....my kitties Corkie and Sparks. Pepin was 11 and a half years old (!) and I knew that every day I woke up with her was a blessing.

I will miss her indomitable personality - she had more attitude than a 2 pound rabbit should be allowed to have and never missed an opportunity to prove it! I will miss her running circles around my feet and madly grunting when it was feeding or treat time. I will miss her quiet little whistle snort when she laid next to me on the couch for her evening nose rubs. I will miss the nightly Bunny 500 around the living room - with pauses only for binkies or to chase the cat. I will miss her somewhat panicked nudging at my hands and thumping madly at me when I messed with her stuff. I will even miss her insistent "sharing" of snacks. (My all time favourite story about Pepin's "sharing" of snacks involves her leaping out of seemingly nowhere and landing smack dab in the middle of a bowl of cereal and milk!)

My thanks to Pepin's bunny-daddy who was at the vet's office with her when she passed. Losing her so unexpectedly while he was there was hard for him. I truly appreciate that she had someone she knew and loved with her in her final moments. I truly appreciate the support he always gives me with our furry friends.

And, our thanks to Olga at Vancouver Rabbit Rescue and Advocacy for introducing us to Pepin, Eagle Ridge Animal and Bird Hospital for 11 years of the best care, and to Doctor Hardin for his compassion and kind words when he called to tell me the news.

Binky free you little Tasmanian devil you!


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh, my! I am so so sorry! You & Pepin's entire family will be in my prayers.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Pepin's passing and I know it must leave a hole in your heart. It sounds like you gave
Pepin a good life and hopefully the pain will pass ..

You are in my thoughts

vanessa


----------



## Azerane (Jan 21, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It sounds like she lived a long and rewarding life with you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 21, 2014)

We're so sorry to hear you've lost your little girl Pepin. Binky free little girl and rest in peace.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 21, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Loosing a beloved fur baby is always hard, but when it is unexpected it seems that much worse. Hugs to you and your family, Pepin sounded like a lovely bun with a big personality.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 21, 2014)

What a lovely girl, so sorry you lost her, it is so hard to say goodbye to them. Binky free sweet little girl.


----------



## luvsmallfurries (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Every day gets a little better. I haven't had the energy to take apart her condo yet, and my heart hitches just a little tiny bit whenever I go into the living room and see it empty. I'm considering getting in touch with a couple of the rescue orgs and asking about fostering...I'd love to be able to help them out a little bit with a safe home for one or two of their buns. I'll need to be careful though...three out of three of my cats were foster failures!


----------



## mmfh (Jan 21, 2014)

My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------

